
Marketing is what hurts startups. If you have a loyal tribe how hard can it be? - pclark
http://blog.omgponi.es/post/131741428/marketing-startups-without-a-tribe
======
10ren
I think this problem is specific to today's web: I don't think slashdot and
yahoo (or google) had a tribe.

That is, another approach to marketing is to build something that is just
really good - much better than the alternatives. But this is extraordinarily
hard to do, and it's much easier if you're in early, before it's mined out.

That said, whenever it seems that a market is stable and _everything that can
be invented has been invented_ , that's the very time that is ripe for
something unexpected, perhaps coming out of left-of-field (eg. a disruptive
tech).

------
aditya
Hey. What happened to good old fashioned "make something people want" - the
tribe will build itself, as long as you're solving someone's problem! :)

------
akshat
someone had to write it down. brilliant. perfect question to ask is if you
can't build the tribe, then what?

~~~
zackattack
-social proof your service, so it looks like you already have a tribe (reddit)

-make something so useful that a tribal following is inevitable (duckduckgo)

-make a viral app that caters to human vices (hotornot)

------
quizbiz
No one is making millions selling water in a desert.

~~~
access_denied
Well, they build Las Vegas out of an Oasis.

------
rokhayakebe
It is true that a lot of startups underestimate the value of marketing
("creating a sale for tomorrow"). It seems that most people's idea of
marketing is to contact bloggers back to back.

------
access_denied
It's not only buzz-creation. Website copy and usabilty is often overlooked or
bad executed.

